# Super Gold HMPK Pair



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

Had a rough time the last couple tries at spawns of various pairs in the last month. All I ended up with was beat up females and no eggs. I got this pair from a Thai breeder, and I decided it was their turn. The weather here has not been conducive to breeding but figured I would give it a shot anyhow. Put my male in the breeder tank with the female in a "breeder box" inside the tank. Decided to use fresh IAL as a nest sight, and the male took to it right away and had a good nest within a few hours. I let the female stay in the box for 24 hours. This morning after church, I let the female out figuring that they may spawn tomorrow as we are supposed to have a slight pressure change. Well was I wrong. The male chased her and popped her a couple times, and I was watching to make sure things didn't get out of hand since he took a couple scales on his first hit. Inside of 20 minutes the female stopped running, turned, flared at him, and they went to the nest and started wrapping like old pro's. *I was stunned!!! *2 hours and 20 minutes later the female gently glided away and waved her tail as if to say goodbye.. lol Keeping my fingers crossed that he is a good daddy.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Good luck! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, how lucky is that! I hope they recover from their courtship quickly and that the male is a good daddy.


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

Female seems to have recovered very well. I gave her a MB and "Fish Protector" slime coat bath before putting her back in her home. Other than a small tear in her anal fin you wouldn't know what she went through. She also ate like a pig this morning.

Daddy looks to be doing his duty and is tending to his eggs very diligently. He has a different approach to it then I have experienced before but it seems to be working. At first he put them all in one big pile, and then moved the other IAL leaf out of the way. He now just has them on the one leaf, but is just putting just enough bubbles back in to keep everyone cemented. Almost like he is intentionally working at keeping his effort level down.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Work smarter, not harder.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

what a great pair


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, with his method, you can really see the eggs, too. What a smart boy.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Nice pair!! Cant wait to see these guys all grown up


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

Update!

Hatch was successful! Daddy did a good job and was returned to his home and given a good belly full of blood worms. There are 300+ fry in free swim mode. Keeping my fingers crossed to getting them through the next couple weeks.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Eyeball-tummy-tails!


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Awesome! I can't wait to see how they progress!


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

*Fry update and video*

The fry are doing well. We are at 11 days since free swim, and they are eating a mix of various worms and BBS. Growth is going very well at 84°

Click this to see a short video I took Yesterday. This is just what is below the floating plants. Easily another 50% of the fry hang in the hornwort top cover.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

They look great! I love that one darting around in the middle.


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Fun!! They are going to be beauties!


----------



## SparklingStarfish (Jun 28, 2015)

So cute! They're going to be gorgeous when they're grown up


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

*Update*

We are at 6 weeks now. After culling I am down to about 35 of these. Looking good and in the grow out tank now.


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

Lookin' good! Hey Fourth, did you happen to notice what their base color was? Cellophane, red cambo, yellow cambo, solid yellow, etc...


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, what an amazing baby!


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

If anything cello or white. You could see the platinum in them starting about week 1. The gold is mostly a reflective property like in coppers.



Zhylis said:


> Lookin' good! Hey Fourth, did you happen to notice what their base color was? Cellophane, red cambo, yellow cambo, solid yellow, etc...


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

Fourthwind said:


> If anything cello or white. You could see the platinum in them starting about week 1. The gold is mostly a reflective property like in coppers.


Interesting, I'm seeing a similar pheno in my "Super Gold" male, including the cellophane. And yeah, they carry a crazy amount of opaque. I outcrossed to a yellow female, so I'm just dealing with one allele. My F1s look more like pastels; two copies must be producing a seriously heavy layer of white. Can't wait to see how yours finish coloring up!


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

Zhylis said:


> Interesting, I'm seeing a similar pheno in my "Super Gold" male, including the cellophane. And yeah, they carry a crazy amount of opaque. I outcrossed to a yellow female, so I'm just dealing with one allele. My F1s look more like pastels; two copies must be producing a seriously heavy layer of white. Can't wait to see how yours finish coloring up!


I have another post on here with this same male I crossed with an f2 orange HM 4 ray female. She was too big for any of my other males. It was kind of a what the heck ill try kind of pairings. Can see some of the fry have platinum and some are still cello. They are two weeks younger than this group. Should be interesting to see what I get.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

You'll see more yellow start to show up on the fry as they get older. Yellow takes a longer time to reach visible concentrations than Red does on fry.


----------



## Resistance (Aug 26, 2015)

How they getting on? Stunning pair


----------

